# RAW/JPEG sharpen Canon DPP ?



## RebelTasha (May 9, 2008)

I am going to try and explain this ? as best I can so here goes.....

When using Canon Digital Photo Professional and RAW vs JPEG :roll:

Let's say I have taken a photo in JPEG and I sharpen it to the 500 on the RGB Tab, when I then look at the picture 100% obviously it's waaay over sharpened and has a lot of quality loss/over sharpened blips all over it.

Now say I take the same photo but taken in RAW and sharpen it again to 500 in the same RGB Tab, when I look over it 100% it does not have the same loss..

Is this because...
A.  It's because it's taken in RAW and that shows less loss because that's one of the cool points about shooting in RAW

or 

B. It's because it never took into consideration the camera's settings for sharpness to begin with so therefore you are not sharpening it to the same degree you were in JPEG...

or

C.  Other.... (Please explain)


----------



## Big Mike (May 9, 2008)

When you shoot in *JPEG*, the camera applies settings like sharpness, contrast & saturation to the file before it's saved on the card.  So anything you do to it in DPP or Photoshop, is in addition the the processing it's already had.

When you shoot RAW, those settings aren't applied to the image until you export/save the image after opening/converting the RAW file with software.


----------



## asfixiate (May 9, 2008)

What mike said only he listed RAW twice.

There's also more colors in a RAW file than a JPG.  Lets stop talking about this though because there's like a 5 page thread already.


----------



## LeftyRodriguez (May 9, 2008)

I think Mike meant jpeg in the first paragraph of his post.


----------



## Big Mike (May 9, 2008)

> I think Mike meant jpeg in the first paragraph of his post.


Yup....thanks.


----------



## Jon0807 (May 9, 2008)

Also if you notice if you sharpen a RAW photo with DPP under the RAW tab then try to sharpen under the RGB tab, the results are totally different.  The RAW tab sharpening seems to be alot smoother and more natural whereas the RGB tab sharpen does a much more harsh sharpen.  I'm not sure why it does this tho.


----------



## Garbz (May 9, 2008)

Because there are many different methods of sharpening an image. Each has it's uses.


----------

